# N. Providence Police Hiring



## MajorRawls

The North Providence Police Department is currently accepting applications in order to develop a list of eligible candidates for future employment as a Probationary Police Officer. All applicants must meet the following minimum requirements: Must be a U.S. citizen; Must be 21 years of age by January 1, 2010; Must possess an Associates Degree or 60 credits from an accredited college or university, preferably in the field of Criminal Justice or Law Enforcement, by January 1, 2010 OR have 2 years of active military duty in lieu of 30 college credits; Must possess a valid driver s license; All applicants must complete and pass all other requirements. Any person who has previously applied or had an application on file must re-apply. Applications may be obtained at the North Providence Police Department, 1967 Mineral Spring Avenue, North Providence, Rhode Island. All completed applications must be returned no later than 1:00 p.m. on Friday, August 14, 2009. NOTE: There is a one time non-refundable $50., check or money order, testing fee that will be collected at the time of obtaining an application. Applicants can waive this fee if they meet the financial need criteria. E.O.E.

Good luck to those that apply!


----------

